# amana ice maker problem



## garyc485 (Jul 24, 2015)

My ice maker is only about a year old but has stopped working automatically. It makes perfect ice cubes but will not eject them. When I insert a jumper between points T and H, the ice maker runs through an ejection cycle perfectly. What is the problem?


----------



## jeff1 (Jul 25, 2015)

Hi,

Model#?
http://www.applianceaid.com/model-number.php Some model# helps.



> It makes perfect ice cubes but will not eject them. When I insert a jumper between points T and H, the ice maker runs through an ejection cycle perfectly. What is the problem?



Freezer temp too warm ( measure with a thermometer and post the temp here ), bad ice maker would be prime suspects.

jeff.


----------



## garyc485 (Jul 25, 2015)

Freezer temp is 20F.  Amana model TZ19RL. Model number on ice maker says RIM.


----------



## jeff1 (Jul 25, 2015)

> Freezer temp is 20F



That would be an issue....freezer temp must get below (min) 15ºF before the thermostat inside the ice maker will close and the ice maker can start up. Problem appears to be in the refrigerator 

jeff.


----------



## garyc485 (Jul 26, 2015)

Thanks. I'll start looking at fixes to the freezer temp problem.


----------



## jeff1 (Jul 26, 2015)

Inspect the frost pattern on the evaporator/cooling coils...all coils evenly frosted, 1/2 frosted 1/2 bare, ball of ice, etc.

jeff.


----------

